# CAAD9 and EDGE/ENVE 1.0 Fork



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

As has been observed by many CAAD9 owners, the Slice fork with the alloy steerer is a boat anchor. In an attempt to lighten my tank of a bike I'm looking to upgrade the fork. I am looking seriously at the Edge/Enve 1.0 fork (45mm rake) because it is very light and appears to have a solid track record. Has anyone tried this combination? I like how my 9 handles so I'm not looking to mess too much with the angles. Thanks.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have an Edge 45 mm rake fork on my System Six that I bought from a member here after my stock fork cracked. I know it's not a Caad 9 but I would bet the geometries are almost the same. 
The fork is a definite improvement from the stock fork that was on the bike, it rides a bit rougher but is much stiffer and I think the bike handles better. Plus, I think the straight blade fork looks a lot better.


----------

